# Introduce myself an my first question



## 68k (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello!

I am from Switzerland and 42 years old. I like older mechanical stuff like cars and smaller machines. I have a little house near Zurich.
On Saturday I get a old Simplecity snowblower from a friends friend for free. After some hours it made his first breath. Very nice!
Now I have two problems to solve:

The aircleaner with the top housing is missing. Does anybody has an idea where I can get a new or used one?

I have a problem with the cluth for the wheel drive: Even if the transmission drive belt is very slack, the belt wouldn't slip. The pulleys are rusty, and I think that it doesn't slip because the grip is to high with the rust. So what can I do? If I polish them they would be rusty again very soon, no? Any idea?

So, thank you very much for your help. I really like this snowblower!

Best regards from Switzerland!
Felix


----------



## 68k (Oct 18, 2010)

*Video on youtube.com*

You may watch a video on youtube.com with my new snowblower:





Regards
Felix


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

I would suggest trying to look for the air cleaner on ebay or even contacting the manufacturer directly. As for the pulley I would suggest sandblasting it to remove all the rust then applying a light coat of rust paint to prevent it from rusting again. Hopefully that will allow the clutch to slip when the belt is loose.


----------



## 68k (Oct 18, 2010)

amped_16 said:


> I would suggest trying to look for the air cleaner on ebay or even contacting the manufacturer directly. As for the pulley I would suggest sandblasting it to remove all the rust then applying a light coat of rust paint to prevent it from rusting again. Hopefully that will allow the clutch to slip when the belt is loose.


Thank you very much for the idea!
I just abrade it and put some wd 40 on it. After a few minutes the pulley was polished by the belt. I think if I use it periodically, I won't have the same problem again.

Thank you!
Now I go to enter the next question!

Best Regards
Felix


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

That's good to hear. Try to avoid any bare metal from showing as that would show surface rust pretty quickly. Just make sure to use it periodically so that it wont rust that much again.


----------



## rattosh51 (Nov 4, 2010)

Luckily, Simplicity blowers are everywhere still. I think if you go through the engine manufacturer, you will be able to find those parts...probably Briggs?
Good luck with it!!


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Can you post a pic of your snowblower? Many snowblowers used a Tecumsh engine and most have no air filters as the freezze up quickly. Tecumseh used a "heater box" over the carb & muffler.


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

indypower said:


> Can you post a pic of your snowblower? Many snowblowers used a Tecumsh engine and most have no air filters as the freezze up quickly. Tecumseh used a "heater box" over the carb & muffler.


Agree, Any older snowblower I've worked on, has no air filter, but does have a metal shroud around the carberetor to keep snow out, Usually the muffler is enclosed also, with only the exhaust outlet outside, to help prevent freeze up. You could probably fabricate one yourself, if you couldn't locate one. good luck.  Larry


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

dakota60 said:


> Agree, Any older snowblower I've worked on, has no air filter, but does have a metal shroud around the carberetor to keep snow out, Usually the muffler is enclosed also, with only the exhaust outlet outside, to help prevent freeze up. You could probably fabricate one yourself, if you couldn't locate one. good luck.  Larry


Agreed.....I've yet to see one new or old with a filter.....only a "hot box"


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Defently a Briggs there... Looks like a old one that had a oil bath air cleaner. You might be able to find one used from a old mower, or tiller.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Felix,
Welcome to the group, and thanks for your video. We hope you post often.
I poked around a bit and found this parts manual for Simplicity Snow blowers on Simplicity's web site. It says it covers 1967 through 1979. I don't know if there would be any difference for Swiss models, or not, but maybe this would be helpful in figuring out what you need.
http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=heCBEN8.wH6rE4CDk5kbp796Dq
Simplicity also offers online manuals.
Simplicity User Manuals and Instructions


----------



## stan1366 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. My name is Dennis and I've got an old(actually 2 old) Simplicity S4 Snowaway blowers. One my Dad bought back in 1966 and the other my father-in-law bought the same year. Both are still in 'solid' shape, but the engines are tired. I replaced the engine on Dad's with a 6.5hp Vanguard engine and it's got plenty of power, but being a different style engine, the covers don't bolt on anymore. Been thinking of looking for a 6-7 hp flat head type like the original 4hp was, but not sure if everything will work, such as pulleys and covers, etc. They both need s good going over and repainting. Anyone have any suggestions as to how much larger and engine I could put on it? Thanks.


----------



## stan1366 (Nov 26, 2010)

Felix, NICE job you did on your machine!
Dennis


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome 68K!!!
Not sure how old your simplicity is but older models had tecumseh's!!!
Newer use Briggs.
My model number on my tecumseh was under the shroud..
Here is a good source for some Tecumseh operators and service manuals.
http://www.tecumsehpower.com/


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Been a while*

This was a thread with the last reply 2 years ago. Don't know if they're into it yet.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Whoops...Just realized that...oh well.


----------

